
Show HN: Avira Antivirus hidden overlay bug - ziikutv
https://vid.me/D2BJ
======
ziikutv
Just an addendum: One of the pages rendered (finished loading), after which
suddenly all stopped loading and "crashed".

The rendered page was an Easter offer..

Seriously.. What the fuck

Edit: Wow, so many views already. I think this site likely has some sort of
crawlers.

~~~
cryptohub
yep, crawlers for sure...

------
snowpanda
They'd make a lot of money if they got paid every time someone clicks that by
accident.

